

Obama to Call for Laws Covering Data Hacking and Student Privacy - rectang
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/12/us/politics/obama-to-call-for-laws-covering-data-hacking-and-student-privacy.html

======
higherpurpose
30 days in which to fix the whole security of the systems and then make it
public? What about companies like Microsoft that need at least 90 days to fix
a privilege escalation bug?

